# Les Paul Studio. $2950. Winnipeg



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

No affiliation. Just throwing this out here so hopefully a forum member can snatch this up before it’s gone.

Now where is that “sarcastic” smiley?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

scotth said:


> No affiliation. Just throwing this out here so hopefully a forum member can snatch this up before it’s gone.
> 
> Now where is that “sarcastic” smiley?
> 
> ...


He’s had a couple listed for high prices for months. Some have sold so maybe he’ll take 60 percent of asking? 🤔.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

scotth said:


> snatch this up before it’s gone


That's just going rate these days. If you're into vintage gear I have a good condition vintage Jim Dunlop pick from the late 90's on my reverb page for $100.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow...thats a lot for a studio


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

crann said:


> I have a good condition vintage Jim Dunlop pick from the late 90's on my reverb page for $100.


Whoa! Really?! And here I was thinking of giving my early 70's Fender pick away.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

This is just white studio that’s yellowed no? Or is there an actual TV yellow studio from the 90’s?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This guy is on crack - there isn't a Studio on earth worth $2950. It is apparently a for-real rare colour however.

He does have a telecaster at a reasonable price

2001 Double Fat Telecaster with Unique Features | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> This guy is on crack - there isn't a Studio on earth worth $2950. It is apparently a for-real rare colour however.
> 
> He does have a telecaster at a reasonable price
> 
> 2001 Double Fat Telecaster with Unique Features | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


That is reasonable now. Had it for $950 a couple months ago. The Gibson double cut for $1600 hasn’t moved in price. I’d look at it if he dropped it 3 or 4 hundred.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn’t know Nicotine Piss Yellow was a rare finish option.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> I didn’t know Nicotine Piss Yellow was a rare finish option.
> 
> View attachment 363688


Im surprised he didnt say that Studios are a rare, binding -delete option.

Maybe he put a 2 in front of the price accidentally.


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Maybe he put a 2 in front of the price accidentally.


Yeah, that’s more what I’d be willing to pay.

+/- $950 has always been the going rate


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

We need some of what that guy is smoking? Lol


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> This guy is on crack - there isn't a Studio on earth worth $2950. It is apparently a for-real rare colour however.
> 
> He does have a telecaster at a reasonable price
> 
> 2001 Double Fat Telecaster with Unique Features | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


ahhh ya I looked it up. This doesn’t appear to be one though unless all the hardware was changed to gold which is possible cause it doesn’t look to have worn at all. My 1992 white studio hardware barely any gold remains from years of play.

From the crappy pics it looks like an old white studio that has yellowed imo


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I was sure it was going to be one of the Jabronis I deal with on a regular basis.. but nope. 

Don't know the seller. glad i don't


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd love to rock a studio, but you can buy a new one for $1000 less. His price might be a touch high.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> From the crappy pics it looks like an old white studio that has yellowed imo


I thought so too but the back of the neck is too evenly yellowed. I did find this:

1990 Gibson Les Paul Studio in TV Yellow! Promotional Not For Resale! Artist Guitar! Ebony Board


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, thats some optimistic pricing right there.
I like the look of the 89-91 inlay color Gibson was during those years. More of a sliver and grey. 
My 2019 inlays are turning a creamy yellowish hue. I love it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> I'd love to rock a studio, but you can buy a new one for $1000 less. His price might be a touch high.


I paid $2200 for my '18 Smokehouse Burst Studio. 
If you come across a $1000 Studio with ebony for sale let me know. Been looking for a 90-91.


----------

